# HELP from those that have passed OUTCOMES



## erika hearon (Sep 9, 2008)

I am in search for someone to help me understand what I did wrong on the first test. So if anyone has any advice please contact me on direct email. erika_hearon@hotmail.com THANKS


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 9, 2008)

I sent you an e-mail. I will help you....


----------

